

Chrome extension to disable Newsfeed - derwiki
https://github.com/derwiki/NoNewsIsGoodNews

======
TheAceOfHearts
Why?

~~~
derwiki
Facebook is useful for communication, but Newsfeed is often a big waste of
time that makes people feel worse ([http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2158359...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21583593-using-social-network-seems-make-people-more-miserable-get-
life)). This is a compromise in the middle.

